# international farm all cub cadet



## jbradley113093 (Dec 20, 2009)

i have a international farm all cub cadet i think it is in the 80's or 90's when you drive it the rear end makes a weird ticking noise


----------



## jbradley113093 (Dec 20, 2009)

it is acctualy a international farmall cub not farmall cub cadet and the year i realy aint sure it might be older not to sure it looks like a 55model i looked at today


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Welcome to the Tractor Forum!

Is it operating ok and just making the noise or is it operating weird too? Are the fluid levels OK?


----------



## jbradley113093 (Dec 20, 2009)

it has a weird vib when it makes the noise it does it in every gear but neutural


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

have you checked the clutch to make sure its properly adjusted?


----------



## jbradley113093 (Dec 20, 2009)

no i havnt but it didnt make the noise before it just started doing it one day


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Check the drive train belt drive pullies. The woodruff key and key way get loose which causes the drive pulley to make a ticking noise at first but if left unrepaired will develop into a pronounced knock and eventually severely damage if not ruin the clutch to transmission drive shaft. 

Unfortunately, these tractors are notorious for this problem. IF you can find a new drive shaft, key and pulley, the cost is very expensive. Sometimes the shaft key way can be fill welded, machined smooth and a new key way cut but the machined must be VERY careful NOT to warp the drive shaft welding it.


----------



## jbradley113093 (Dec 20, 2009)

sounds hard


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

IF this is the problem. YES, it is a BIG pain in the butt to fix. The worst part is that this is a bad design flaw and it will happen again with a lot of use of tractor. 

When I have my Cub 154 Lo Boy. I paid a neighbor who was a retire IH mechanic to repair mine. The repair held up for a month or so and then the knocking noise returned. The allen screw that hold the pulley in place over the keyed shaft area became loose. I opened up the tractor and locktited the allen screw and tightened it as much as I dare. I also engaged the pto VERY gently. I had to periodically retighten the allen screw. This lasted for many years but was never a very good fix. This is the main reason I traded the tractor for the Kubota L245. 

The Cub 154 was a great little tractor with respect to the bullet proof engine and the rest of the power train and heavy duty build BUT this one flaw made it a big pain in the butt.


----------



## jbradley113093 (Dec 20, 2009)

yea we wanted to get a ford tractor but didnt find one cheap enough and we manly bought it cus of the big deck and to put a snow blower on it


----------

